
Libtorrent adds support for the WebTorrent protocol - feross
https://feross.org/libtorrent-webtorrent/
======
dcposch
Amazing news. The upshot is, we are getting closer to a world where all
popular torrents are streamable in a browser.

Libtorrent powers Deluge and a few other clients.

Brave Browser already has webtorrent support built in.

As more clients support BitTorrent over WebRTC, more of the torrent universe
becomes available on the web.

